# Favourite Modificaion to your TT (besides performance parts)



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

Im New to the TT, but not really new to tampering with cars. Just wondering what is the favourite thing you have done to your TT that doesn't include any performance parts. Was it an interior part? wheels? Etc Etc...

Only thing I've done to my TT so far is an LED kit.The previous owner put in a Evom's Short ram intake and swapped the wheels for B8 Rotors. But exhaust and some parts for my iPad install are arriving in the mail soon.

whats your favourite modification!
Cheers,
Danny


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Your car looks great mate!!! My favourite mods so far are simply tinting the windows and installing LED lighting all around, makes a huge difference.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry all my mods are performance related. 
Might consider vent mounted boost gauge at some point.


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

NickHealy85 said:


> Your car looks great mate!!! My favourite mods so far are simply tinting the windows and installing LED lighting all around, makes a huge difference.


Thanks! I definitely want to look at tinting my windows soon.



TTaRSe said:


> Sorry all my mods are performance related.
> Might consider vent mounted boost gauge at some point.


Nothing wrong with that! Im somewhat limited to performance mods, at least for power gains as I've got the Vr6. But I will definitely be doing sway bars/engine mounts Etc.. at some point!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Exterior, i face lifted mine, bumpers, skirts, grill etc but best exterior mod was adding the oem bi xenons with led drls









Remote from fob folding mirrors with puddle light leds 









Interior, wrapped all by ally trim in high gloss carbon to match my genuine carbon facelift steering wheel























Did the extended leather pack in perforated leather with red stitch
















Carbon wheel









Mk3 gearknob









Reverse camera on oem Nav









Front and rear footwell lights









Puddle & warning lights









Etc etc etc lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Exterior, i face lifted mine, bumpers, skirts, grill etc but best exterior mod was adding the oem bi xenons with led drls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome list you got going! do you have a timeline/build thread. Would love to read through.

Eurospec TTs/RS Headlights with the Led Drl and without the orange reflector are really high on my list but theyre so expensive! Wish i could just retrofit the led portion in.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Custom wired AUX port.See write up 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... S-E-wiring

Orange Shift Knob.



Orange Heat Shield around Intake.



Orange Rings and Plates.



Orange EVERYTHING.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Complete colour change :twisted:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

From what I've done so far the cruise control is my fave, I use it all the time, even on 30mph roads.

A close second is the gear knob and spraying the gear surround black.

Next on the cards is get the s-line bumpers and skirts fitted and the quad exhaust, they've been sitting in my garage for months! 

Edit: Plus I still need to get the retro fitted parking sensors working and the reverse camera hooked up!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Now the darker mornings and evenings are back my door lighting....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

How hard are the led interior lights to install? Looks good under the steering wheel and door


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LWYY7W9/ ... lybVC80MPW

Been looking at finding a way to get led door lights without drilling. These are only 1.8cm wide which in sure fits under my door (on the inside there's a finger width gap) there also motion sensored so when opening the door they should project ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh dear 

It's really easy to put the proper ones in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

These led units are far brighter than oem ones and there dirt cheap

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381234806183










For footwells :

Wire to the central electrics module under the dash, above the accelerator

Pre facelift cars use pin D9

Facelift cars use pin B50

And a ground.

For puddle lights :

Wire to each door module

Pre facelift cars use pins 1+ / 2-

Facelift cars use pins 18+ / 19-

The car requires coding to activate all the above

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Trying to do it without drilling or new holes


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

My favourite external mod: part number 8J8827669. Mine didn't have one when I bought the car. I don't know exactly when it was introduced, but it seems it was standard on the TT RS from day one. So what is it?

It's a rubber seal between the roof and coupé boot lid. I now have way less dirt in the boot lid gutter, which comes in handy keeping my OCD under control. 

You can see seal in this picture. The black stripe just above the normal seal.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

mirinjawbo said:


> Trying to do it without drilling or new holes


If you have an s-line the indent for the hole is already there in the door card 
And the red warning light is a case of replacing the reflector with a light

Drilling a hole and mounting and wiring it in properly would be my suggestion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

Danaldsob said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Exterior, i face lifted mine, bumpers, skirts, grill etc but best exterior mod was adding the oem bi xenons with led drls
> ...


A Handsome looking motor that mate !!,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

rob_machin said:


> A Handsome looking motor that mate !!,,,,,,,,,,


Fully agree with you there! And the modifications, whilst appearing quite subtle to the untrained eye are sheer brilliance, especially in their execution. Hats off to you ReTTro fit


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

My Paint ... Titanium Front Badge, Spliter, Mirrors, Fuel Cap, Rear splitter and spoiler uprights painted to match OEm wheels.

Before










After


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Great looking car Danny... and nice photo skills too! (DSLR? Tripod? ISO and exposure time? Details please?) At least that VR6 won't ruin you since gas is so cheap in Alberta... 

By some bizarre coincidence, it so happens I have a friend in Calgary who is a semi-pro portrait photographer (she is getting quite good actually... and I am very demanding as far as photography goes - ex-TV director habits).

My favorite mod so far has been the removal of the resonator from the exhaust. The car now has a more throatier sound and the shift burps are more audible. It's nothing huge, just a nice subtle mod that gives the car the sound it should have had when it came out of the factory. That and the hacked-off air box. 

LED strip side light replacement is also one of my favorites... gives the car a fresher look.  Here's the wifey coming back home (left is normal bluish color, right is flasher on). Crappy pic... but shows what it should. Looks better in real life BTW...










Please post more pics of you car in the *Show us your Mk2 TT* thread (promoting my favorite thread  )!


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

WoRkZ said:


> Great looking car Danny... and nice photo skills too! (DSLR? Tripod? ISO and exposure time? Details please?) At least that VR6 won't ruin you since gas is so cheap in Alberta...
> 
> By some bizarre coincidence, it so happens I have a friend in Calgary who is a semi-pro portrait photographer (she is getting quite good actually... and I am very demanding as far as photography goes - ex-TV director habits).
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Workz! I shoot with a Sony Mirrorless (sony a7ii with a zeiss 25mm f2. this shot was taken at f/4.5 1/100th 1000Iso. Whats the girls name! maybe I've heard of her, or even know her!

I just finished up installing a cobra sport non resonated catback and im loving it so far. Best mod you can do to a 3.2 VR6 is exhaust! .

the led strip you did looks subtle but cool. I like it. I hope to upgrade to TTs/Rs led headlights eventually. And sure thing ill add to that thread  always love shooting my car.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had my brushed silver interior trim pieces paint body colour and had a custom steering wheel made for it, just used the core of the original one so everything fits tickety boo..


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Stormx said:


> Complete colour change :twisted:


Hi

That looks really good. 8) 
I was thinking of having mine done. Can you tell me who did it and how long it's been done etc.

Cheers

TonyZ


----------

